# Snail shell?



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

My snail, its from big als, a gold inca snail, his shell isn't looking too good. Got him in July and he's been moved into my parents tank at thier house for a little over a month. His shell is getting white spots that look like they are almost erodeing his shell-hard to describe but its like someone chipped at his shell. Could it be the water quality? If so what should i be testing? Can i add anything to help him?

It's at my parents house and i dont think they have any test kits. Its a 30 gal with a whisper hob filter. its only got about 4 tetras and a rasbora in it. The snail a couple of months ago laids some eggs that hatched and they now have about 40-50 snails in there small ones. The big one is about 1.5" in diameter.

Any suggestions help, when he was in my tank his shell was nice and smooth and yellow/golden.

Marcus


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Have a look under care-> Diseases-> Detoriation of shell and operculum section

Hope that helps some!

http://www.applesnail.net/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

add some crushed coral or shells. Maybe a calcium tablet if you have one floating around. the water is too soft. when the water is soft, their shells break down. Test for PH and KH GH.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

ok thank you, i will try to get over there and do something


----------

